# Here we go AGAIN



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Constitutional Court rules to void l the election of one third of parliamentary seats, but to keep Mubarak's last prime minister in the presidential race

BREAKING: Egypt constitutional court leaves Shafiq in presidency race, dissolves 3rd of Parliament - Politics - Egypt - Ahram Online

However, state TV and CBC were just now saying the entire parliament to be dissolved


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

And this will be why the corniche at Maddi is closed


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> And this will be why the corniche at Maddi is closed


yes the Constitutional Court is on the Corniche. Don't tell me you are stuck there,


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> yes the Constitutional Court is on the Corniche. Don't tell me you are stuck there,




No, only stuck at home because I have no money to go out with


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

M

Views:2097
Egyptian army officers arrest a suspected demonstrators (Photo: Reuters)


Egypt’s justice ministry on Wednesday issued a decree authorising military-intelligence officers and military-police officers to arrest civilians, a right previously reserved for police officers alone.

Crimes to which the law will apply include "crimes and misdemeanours harmful to the government," "possession/use of explosives," "resisting orders issued by those in power or assaulting them," "destruction of public property or historic monuments," "obstructing traffic," "strikes at institutions that serve the public interest or assaulting the right to work," and "intimidation and thuggery.”

The decree, drafted earlier this month and announced in the official state newspaper on Wednesday, is reportedly based on Military Judiciary Law 25 of 1966. According to the ministry, the law will remain in effect until a new constitution is drafted.



So the right to strike is taken away... resisting orders issued by those in power...., we did what we did because we were ordered to by those in power.

Basically I did not think things could get worse than when under Mubarak.. seems I might have be wrong


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> No, only stuck at home because I have no money to go out with


 

"It is unclear whether new elections will be held for single-winner seats, which make up one-third of Parliament and were deemed to have been elected illegally, or if the entire legislature may be disbanded."

Update: Court rules political isolation and election laws unconstitutional | Egypt Independent

stay safe guys


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

BREAKING: Clashes erupt after Thursday verdicts - Politics - Egypt - Ahram Online


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

The fireworks are about to be re-lit and we will be returning to the 25th January riots. 
Mark my words.


Eco-Mariner.


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Eco-Mariner said:


> The fireworks are about to be re-lit and we will be returning to the 25th January riots.
> Mark my words.


The writing is on the wall, that's for sure.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

ap BREAKING: Egypt's highest court orders entire parliament dissolved, says election was unconstitutional. 

There will be violence


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

aykalam said:


> ap BREAKING: Egypt's highest court orders entire parliament dissolved, says election was unconstitutional.
> 
> There will be violence


BREAKING: Constitution court ruling means dissolution of both chambers of Egypt Parliament - Politics - Egypt - Ahram Online

Maher Sami, deputy head of Egypt's High Constitutional Court, has announced that Thursday's court verdict – which declared the Parliamentary Elections Law unconstitutional – means that both houses of Egypt's parliament, both the People's Assembly and the consultative Shura Council, will be dissolved.


----------

